# Furminator! The ultimate GSD Tool?



## ZeusTheGSD (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey GSD lovers,

It's approaching 4 months with Zeus the long-coat GSD and I'm looking into picking up a furminator however I'm afraid that that may be for large full sized GSD's only.

I believe Zeus is around 30+ pounds or so, maybe even more this was his last weigh in about a week or two ago. 

Is it safe to use the medium sized furminator $50 one for him, because I'm hoping he's a regular 90-110 pound GSD. I also don't mind buying the large one incase he turns out to be bigger but just for now in his puppy stages and onwards.

I saw the furminator starter kit but I really don't wanna spend $30 since the guy grows so darn fast and then blow out another almost $60.

Any advice would be appreciated..


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

It really depends on what kind of coat he has (or will have?). 

Some people swear by the Furminator, and I've seen dogs look fabulous after a good Furminator brushing.

My guy has a dense undercoat (a wolf-like Eastern European-style coat), so I've found over the years that a simple shedding rake does more good for him than anything else. The Furminator seems to do better on my other GSD who has a less dense, stock coat.

I'm also a _huge_ fan of the Kong Zoom Groom for top coats (and my dogs seem to love the feel of this tool, since it's soft and creates a massage-like sensation). It's inexpensive compared to the furminator, so it's worth getting one to see if you like it. My youngest will close her eyes and zone out blissfully with that Kong thingie, but not any other brushes. It seems to move oil through the coat nicely too.


----------



## Erin S (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm also interested in this thread and which brush is "the best" brush. Right now all I have is your typical pin head brush but I know I'll need to buy something different as she grows and starts to really shed. 

To the OP, if you don't mind, may I add this question on to your thread? I'm sure it would be of some use to you as well...

Which is the best brush or a good brush to use? One that you'd highly recommend? My girl is very young still (8 weeks) and hardly sheds (yet!) but she will be a stock coat. I'd like to get her used to brushing now. Thanks!


----------



## ZeusTheGSD (Jun 14, 2012)

Also!

My long-coat GSD, I'm not sure if he has 2" of hair, and I'm not sure if he will when he's older. Do GSD's even get longer than 2" of hair, I was just considering getting the short hair one...

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

You won't really need to use the Furminator until he comes into full coat and then starts shedding. You can use any size Furminator on any size dog, as long as it's comfortable for you to use. I have three or four Furminators and I tend to use the big ones on the big dogs and the small ones on the small dogs and cats, but you can use a smaller one on a big dog too.

Furminators don't work as well on long coats, IMO. You could probably use it on the shorter areas like the back and sides, but on the thick areas like the ruff and the "pantaloons", a slicker brush and a comb or rake work best.

Ebay has the best prices on Furminators, btw.


----------



## acook (Jul 4, 2012)

You can also get Furminators for much cheaper on Amazon then from the pet store


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't use the fulminator on any GSDs because it seems to cut their coat and ruin the it. For indoor dogs, I just use it on the back legs when they are really blowing coat to speed things up. Otherwise, all you really need is a comb, and a shedding rake. Maybe a slicker brush if you want.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I have never used the furminaters I do use the zoom groom though. It is the best brush I have bought yet. I have a ton and have used tons of different brushes and the zoom groom is my all time favorite! It works amazingly on Chief!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I use just an undercoat rake. When they are blowing coat, I sometimes pull out my soft rubber curry to loosen the fur before I rake them.


----------



## jourdan (Jul 30, 2012)

ZeusTheGSD said:


> Also!
> 
> My long-coat GSD, I'm not sure if he has 2" of hair, and I'm not sure if he will when he's older. Do GSD's even get longer than 2" of hair, I was just considering getting the short hair one...
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


I swear my GSD has hair longer then 3 inches on his back. According to some of the German folks who have met him while we are in public Avery is of the old breed line, which has the LONG coat. I furminator him every few days to keep up with his shedding and it works wonders. I've never noticed damage to his coat while using it. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Liesl is a short-haired GSD and sheds a lot. This is the best shedding brush we have found, by far:


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The Furminator and the shedding rake will just break the longer hairs of a long haired GSD.

A nice deep pin brush or slicker, coat rake and greyhound comb are the best tools.

Pin Brush/slicker for daily work:



















Coat Rake for getting ride of the undercoat when necessary:










Greyhound comb - gets down to the skin:


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Before you drop $50 at the store, check Amazon. I got my furminator for under $20. 

Size doesn't matter with the tool as long as you get the furminator for the right coat length. I have the 3 inch version for shorter coats and have used it on the GSDs and my 7lb cat. As with any brush, you have to be careful with the angle at which you are brushing, any areas where the bone is closer to the surface, and with how much pressure you put on the tool. If you brush with too much pressure the furminator can cut skin.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Yeah, use a really light hand with the Furminator, like you're just petting the dog with it. Don't go over the same spot for very long, and be careful that you don't irritate the skin. Sometimes, you'll get SO much hair with each stroke of the Furminator, that you get all excited and think "I'm gonna get rid of ALL this!" ...and before you know it, your dog is bald, and his skin is red. So limit yourself at first, until you know how much hair you are removing. Make your sessions short--like 5 minutes--and then just look at the dog over the next couple of days. If he's still got tons of loose hair, go at it for another 5 minutes. Rinse and repeat, as often as necessary. 

A Furminator should NOT damage the coat when used correctly. If it does, you're using too much pressure or the wrong type of motion. Keep your wrist straight, always brush in the same direction that the hair grows, and don't flick your wrist or use an upward/backward motion at the end.

The shedding blade, slicker brush, and comb pictured above are great for GSD's. I don't have much use for the pin brush myself, I don't think they do much for a GSD's coat, but it is good for a long-haired tail.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am sold on the horse shedding blade, the slicker used lightly and an undercoat rake but now my fav tool is the metro blower and a quick clean up with the slicker. Wow.

I have a furminator but I am not really fond of it.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Of course, if you have a force dryer, you barely need to brush at all. That's cheating.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i wouldn't use a ferminator on a coatie. i would use an under coat
and a pin brush. i would comb/brush the dog with the under coat
in all directions. i would use the pin brush on his head, legs and underneath him. 
then i would take the pin brush and brush him all over to pick up 
some of the loose hairs and to smooth him out.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> i wouldn't use a ferminator on a coatie. i would use an under coat
> and a pin brush. i would comb/brush the dog with the under coat
> in all directions. i would use the pin brush on his head, legs and underneath him.
> then i would take the pin brush and brush him all over to pick up
> some of the loose hairs and to smooth him out.


Is a coatie's fur similar to a collie? That sounds like what I did with my old two.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

ZeusTheGSD said:


> Also!
> 
> My long-coat GSD, I'm not sure if he has 2" of hair, and I'm not sure if he will when he's older. Do GSD's even get longer than 2" of hair, I was just considering getting the short hair one...
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


Yes, GSDs can get hair longer than 2". Some of of the hair in Shasta's ruff is 6" and in her tail it's even longer. I don't love the Furminator. We use a slicker brush on her every day. I like the undercoat rake when she's blowing coat.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I used a Furminator on both Tanner and Jackson once. That is all it took for me to decide that it was not the tool I wanted to use on my dogs. The blade stripped and cut their coats and made both of them look like they had been semi-shaved. Luckily, their coats grew back eventually. I learned my lesson and went back to using a simple rack.
Sheilah


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

I use the same small Furminator on my GSD and my Chihuahua mix and it's great for both of them. I haven't noticed it cutting the hair at all, just pulling out the soft undercoat. My mom's rough collie hates the Furminator and she gave up trying to use it on her. I think it's definitely a lot easier to use on a shorter haired dog.

I also vacuum my GSD with the shop vac every time I vacuum. He loves it and pretty much insists on it. He even turns and has me do the other side when he thinks I've done a good enough job on one side. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ZeusTheGSD (Jun 14, 2012)

Some pretty mixed responses, however I do think the furminator is worth a try. I will pick one up in a few weeks/months when his undercoat is fully grown in! Just before winter, I heard the transition into winter is bad, but the one into spring is the worst! 

I'll try my luck at the furminator but open to hearing other responses! People tell me I should use a rake to get the fur out and then use the furminator lightly to pull it out? Or did I get that wrong ;o?

And Zeus seems more like a Smooth Long-coat and probably on the shorter end of the long-coats.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

We use the furminator on all 3 of our dogs and our cat...I even tried it on the horses during shedding season. I use that and on of the pin brushes depending on their coat/blowing season. However my guys are all short coats I never tried it on a long coat. 

Also get it from AMAZON!!! I got 2 furminators for cheaper then a petstore cost for just 1.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

SueDoNimm said:


> I also vacuum my GSD with the shop vac every time I vacuum. He loves it and pretty much insists on it. He even turns and has me do the other side when he thinks I've done a good enough job on one side.


I have seen a dog grooming attachment for the Dyson vacuum. I keep thinking I need to pick one up to try it. It's great to hear your dog _likes_ the sensation of being vacuumed--I had been thinking it would take a lot of conditioning training to make it work!


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I have long coats and I use slickers and rakes - not the furminator. That thing will cut the hair so I don't use it on them. It does work well on short coated dogs like Labs and such though.


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

Magwart said:


> I have seen a dog grooming attachment for the Dyson vacuum. I keep thinking I need to pick one up to try it. It's great to hear your dog _likes_ the sensation of being vacuumed--I had been thinking it would take a lot of conditioning training to make it work!


I'm sure it depends on the dog. I haven't seen him show fear of anything yet, so it's not surprising. I discovered he liked being vacuumed one day when he was chasing the hose attachment everywhere and then stood beside me while I vacuumed the couch. We already have a little ritual - he tries to catch the hose while I do the floor, then waits for me to finish the furniture and vacuum him. The groomer said he also loved being dried after his bath.

There was a dog named Dyson that we were interested in at the rescue Jerry came from. He got his name from his love of being vacuumed. 












Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

ZeusTheGSD said:


> I'll try my luck at the furminator but open to hearing other responses! People tell me I should use a rake to get the fur out and then use the furminator lightly to pull it out? Or did I get that wrong ;o?


A soft slicker brush and rake will pull out gobs of hair, you will see it as it builds up in the slicker; you'll have to clean the hair out of it after a few passes. The Furminator is more for when the dog is blowing coat and the undercoat is very loose. Since your pup is a longcoat, you won't see as much loose hair as you would on a short coat--the loose hair tends to get caught up and held in the live hair, which can mat if not brushed out. Whereas with a short coat, it will simply fall off.

For a longcoat, I wouldn't use the Furminator too much--with that tool, it's important to remember a light hand.


----------



## catty452 (Jul 26, 2012)

I took my 8 month old long coated shepherd pup to Petsmart for just a basic shampoo and brushing and when I picked him up they had apparently used the Furminator on him and totally ruined his coat it's all choppy and around his neck it's like torn off and very short. All the darker fluffy hair up his rear legs is missing as well. Will his hair grow back?? Do you think they ruined his guard hairs? I am soooo upset. He is all uneven and has lost his beautiful coat he had. Any suggestions?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I would not bother getting one for a longcoat - I have two longcoats and I tried a Furminator, but it didn't work anywhere near as good as a standard undercoat rake. I ended giving mine away.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

I have a now 8 month old long stock coat female who I have used the furminator on since the night I brought her home just shy of 13 weeks old. I find i use it on her at least every other days to get burrs out of her and general brushing but not necesarily because she sheds all that much. I find it works wonders. As well on my bf's male stock coat Zeus who lets the hair just fly when he brushes him. Definitely more of a shedding brush when it comes to the shorter coats.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

ZeusTheGSD said:


> Also!
> 
> My long-coat GSD, I'm not sure if he has 2" of hair, and I'm not sure if he will when he's older. Do GSD's even get longer than 2" of hair, I was just considering getting the short hair one...
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


Zeus is very cute! He reminds me of my pup when he was that age.
Bear is 11 months old and he's coated, but not as long coated as some that I have seen. His coat is still changing at this age.

I use a wire slicker brush for the undercoat and I also use a firm bristle brush as well. This is all I have to use because he doesn't seem to lose the top coat as much as my last stock coated GSD. 

My last stock coated GSD I used a kong zoom groom brush for the outer coat and a rake and a slicker brush for the under coat.

I would wait on buying a furminator until your pups adult coat comes in, they are so expensive and you might find that you don't really need one.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I am not convinced the furminator a) gets down to the undercoat and b) doesn't strip the top coat.

When you look at the design, how does it work the way they claim it does? I don't see how it's possible, the teeth are very shallow and it's more of a blade.

I like using an undercoat rake, then go over again with a slicker.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

The furminator isn't really meant to penetrate the coat. It wil grab dead, loose hair that is sitting in the coat, if that makes sense. It shouldn't pull out live hair.



catty452 said:


> I took my 8 month old long coated shepherd pup to Petsmart for just a basic shampoo and brushing and when I picked him up they had apparently used the Furminator on him and totally ruined his coat it's all choppy and around his neck it's like torn off and very short. All the darker fluffy hair up his rear legs is missing as well. Will his hair grow back?? Do you think they ruined his guard hairs? I am soooo upset. He is all uneven and has lost his beautiful coat he had. Any suggestions?


Did they actually use a Furminator, or are you just guessing that's what they used? It should not remove live hair if used properly (but I can't vouch for Petsmart). Are you sure they didn't use a cutting tool of some kind, like a Mars Coat King? Was he matted?

In any case, yes, the hair grows back.


----------



## catty452 (Jul 26, 2012)

I have always washed my own dog. I just took him to 
Petsmart for a shampoo. They claim they only used a slicker. No way his hair looks like it was razor cut. I know what that Furminator can do. I used it on my stock coat shepherd. To me it rips the hair like razor cut. They won't admit what they used but I know what my dog looked like before. They totally took his beautiful fluffy coat away. I just wondered if his hair would be damaged from that tool.
Thanks for any input.



Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

catty452 said:


> They claim they only used a slicker. No way his hair looks like it was razor cut. I know what that Furminator can do. I used it on my stock coat shepherd. To me it rips the hair like razor cut. They won't admit what they used but I know what my dog looked like before. They totally took his beautiful fluffy coat away. I just wondered if his hair would be damaged from that tool.


If a Furminator "rips like a razor cut", you're not using it correctly. It should be used simply to remove dead hair that is sitting in the coat, and this requires a light touch, like you are simply petting the dog with it. Using on the same spot for too long, or using it too aggressively will definitely pull out more hair than you want. It is sort of like a stripping knife; it shouldn't cut the hair, but I have seen some Furminator knockoffs that have sharp teeth and DO cut the hair. The Mars tool in particular is almost like using thinning shears, it's really meant as a de-matting tool but some people use it to thin out the entire coat.

Do you have a photo of him before and after? Sometimes I can tell what was done by looking at the hair.

Individual hairs may be damaged, but they will eventually drop off and be replaced by new hairs. Coat will always grow back unless there is damage to the follicle (or some underlying disease), and brushes, clippers, scissors, and Furminators do not damage the follicle. It may take 2-3 months for the coat to return to its former glory; fortunately coats tend to come in quickly this time of year. If the pup is only 8 months old, he's yet to acquire his full adult coat anyway.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I got the medium sized furminator for long haired dogs and I use it on my 87lb shepherd, my 47lb alaskan husky, and my 130lb mixed breed. The if you get the one for large breeds, it's a little longer in length. Basically, it means you will have to take less brush strokes to brush him. Save the money and get the medium sized one if you get one. It works great. But get it off amazon and save more money.


----------



## catty452 (Jul 26, 2012)

Not really sure how to navigate on this site yet. I hope these pictures come through.































These pictures show before and after. They thinned out his rear legs and his whole mane is messed up as well. Across his back of the neck they must have just kept brushing as his collar now shows and the hair is all broken off.
The upper first picture is the before one. 
Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------

